# More wildly stylish bags!



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Love these!* I just wish they would show the interiors..... Someone has to buy them and post pictures.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Is there supposed to be a picture or a clickable?*


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

The suspense is killing me Pidgeon! Where are the bags?!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I can see clickable pictures. . .are they not showing for you all?

Ann


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Seriously Ann? I see nothing at all!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

bags....white squares with red x's in the middle...


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I see nothing....no white squares, just blank space.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep!  One bag is bowler style with dark gray handles and fabric in yellow, green, white, and dark gray -- kind of floral ish but not over the top.  The other is purple with redish design.  The shape is similar but with a more straight across opening at top. . .sorry, I don't know what the style is gone.  Kind of a tote, I guess.

Ann


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Quoting Pidgeons post shows that she's pointing to the right web address according to google, but the site isn't actually for the bags, it's one of those placeholder sites.

She's talking about Lexie Barnes though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just pm'd here so I expect Pidge will fix the links soon. . .

Ann


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

At first I had nothing.. but now the pictures are there and I LOVE that bowler!  Cute!!  I just bought a new Coach and if I came home with another purse right now I might get in a wee bit of trouble!  LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They weren't showing for me either, but I found the website didn't use www. so took that out of the URLs and then they showed up.  Don't know why they would show up for some and not for others?  Those of you who could always see them, what browser are you using?

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Funny, I don't know why the second picture doesn't go to the right link, it is correct.....

I wonder why some can see the pics and others can't.... They have always been there....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cripes, I think we took the website down.... Now nothing is working....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I just saw that....

Yikes, we're more powerful than I thought!

Betsy


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They weren't showing for me either, but I found the website didn't use www. so took that out of the URLs and then they showed up. Don't know why they would show up for some and not for others? Those of you who could always see them, what browser are you using?
> 
> Betsy


I use Firefox


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Now it's back.  Very strange.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

nickih75 said:


> I use Firefox


Me, too. The problem must be on their side...

Betsy


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> *Love these!* I just wish they would show the interiors..... Someone has to buy them and post pictures.


It's the www's. I removed them and the pictures show for me. And should show for everyone with firefox.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> It's the www's. I removed them and the pictures show for me. And should show for everyone with firefox.


They were originally posted _without_ the wwws.... Go figure.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Ok, I really like the funky patterns now that I can see them....can we put the "www" back in *


----------



## amg (Dec 18, 2008)

I actually have both those bags for knitting!  I love her bags.  I have the bowling bag in an Asian print which she carried a couple of years ago.  And I have the Jinx in the Utopia pattern.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

nickih75 said:


> I just bought a new Coach and if I came home with another purse right now I might get in a wee bit of trouble! LOL


Me too...ugh...there are sooo many cute bags and sooo not enough time to use them all. Or, oh yeah, enough money for them all. If I keep buying bags for Avalon at this rate, I will end of with no books for poor Avalon and end up just carrying her around everywhere. Oh well, there are all the free classics!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just came across this, and am very tempted to call and see it they are still available..... I wish they would post more info, like size.... I also wonder if the graphic is on both sides.....


----------

